
Blue Origin Crew Capsule 2.0 First Flight [video] - JumpCrisscross
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSDHM6iuogI&feature=youtu.be
======
djsumdog
Pretty impressive. So many people get caught up with SpaceX they don't realize
there are other rocket startups out there. Didn't Rocket Labs NZ just have a
launch?

~~~
greglindahl
Rocket Labs (a US/NZ company) just had a last-second launch abort.

